# Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!!



## andrewv (Oct 26, 2003)

So the other day one of my prong thingy's spingy thing that holds the cups in the cupholder...disappeared into the center console! Does anyone know how to retrieve...or is it work for the dealer to do?
Thx


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (andrewv)*

 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1160647
Maybe this previous thread will help.


----------



## andrewv (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (irbrenda)*

Cool! But there were not detailed instructions on removing the console box. Has anyone successfuly done this? Seems like a BIG hassle. Might leave it for the dealer...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (andrewv)*

Yes, I did this. Takes about 30 minutes. If you are not particularly handy, let the dealer do it.


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (spockcat)*

Is this a warranty-type service? One of my cupholder prongs went AWOL.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (andrewv)*

i do'nt understand how the prong can disappear into the console.
can someone take pictures of the busted ones?
andrewv... were u playing with the prongs?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Hey Christina, that's a very personal question. Why do you want to know if he was playing with his prong? Sometimes a man's got to do what a man's got to do, ya know.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (mdjak)*

lol.
hahahahaha
man u old farts always turns my replies into something.... (fill in the blank here)


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I'm not quite sure if that's slanderous or libelous. The fact of the matter is, my farts are fresh, never old. And just because my hair has decided to go from brown to blond in the last 20 years or so, there's still plenty of fire in the belly, which by the way is flat and six-packed.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_I'm not quite sure if that's slanderous or libelous. 

awww. i'm sorry.
i was just kiddding.








but most of u guys are at least 20 years older than me.
and just FYI...
I'M TURNING 22 IN 1 MONTH!!!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (hotdaymnitzbao)*

22? nOW i'M PANTING. I'm inviting ONLY you to the party.
Where does a 22 year old get the dough, scratch, cash, to buy such an expensive car?


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (wzl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzl* »_Is this a warranty-type service? One of my cupholder prongs went AWOL.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (wzl)*

Yes, warranty service.


----------



## SavvysRide (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (mdjak)*

Was just wondering if she ever answered you?
Daddy's VW maybe?


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

The prong gets popped back so it looks like it's fallen inside the center console.
My dealer replaced under warranty.
Just tell your dealer other Touareg owners are having the same issue and they are being replaced under warranty.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Damn Cup Holder...anyone know how to fix?? $&@*@_!!!! (SavvysRide)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SavvysRide* »_Was just wondering if she ever answered you?
Daddy's VW maybe?









Nope its hers, and she has a Beetle Turbo S as well just for fun. Since she is in school I can only assume she either has a generous boyfriend or a big "allowance" from the parental units. I asked the same question a long time ago. Lucky girl to have such nice cars at 22...


----------

